# Stabilizer question



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*CAN MARINE STABILIZER BE USED IN LAWN EQUIPMENT,:wave:THE GREEN RATHER THAN THE RED*


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes it can. It was designed to be used at every fill up for Marine engines, but is safe to use in all 2 and 4 cycle equipment. There is a new STA-BIL Ethanol treatment for automotive and small engine use. Marine, auto and sm engines use the same fuel, so I do not really see the difference between the two. According to Gold Eagle the manufacturer of STA-BIL, all of their products are effictive with Ethanol blended fuels.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

(personal preference) But I prefer SeaFoam* fuel stabilizer.. It will clean & stabilize gas for 2 years.. & no shelf life expiration on the open bottle..

Whereas an open bottle of Sta-Bil is good only for 1 or 2 years IIRC.. 

And it will only stabilize fuel for 1 year.. 

Just my .02


----------



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*Seafoam*

*does seafoam treat ethanol//*


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes it does...

http://seafoamsales.com/sea-foam-motor-treatment/technical-information-gas-engines/

http://seafoamsales.com/sea-foam-motor-treatment/why-sea-foam-motor-treatment-works/


----------

